# Diffusor on AmondoTech N30?



## Swiss (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience with a Diffusor on an AmondoTech N30? If so, do you have pictures of how the beam changes from narrow to flooding at short to medium distances?

Also curious how easy or difficult diffusors are to mount and where they can be purchased.

Thanks a lot,
Swiss


----------



## Swiss (Jul 8, 2008)

*Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

Hi,

Does anyone have experience with a diffuser on an AmondoTech N30? If so, do you have pictures of how the beam changes from narrow to flooding at short to medium distances?

Also curious how easy or difficult diffusors are to mount and where they can be purchased.

Thanks a lot,
Swiss


----------



## RyanA (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

You maniac! You bought one already, didn't you? :twothumbs


----------



## Swiss (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

Life is too short to be wasting time, isn't it? :laughing:


----------



## RyanA (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

lol, yes it is... 

How are you liking it?

I'll have to send an e-mail to my friend Mike, his dad has a few around the office, I'm sure he'll know. One of the guys on here will probably get back to you before then though.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

I ordered it, but haven't received it yet... so waiting at the door step 

Would be great if you could ask your friend!


----------



## RyanA (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

I just sent him an email. Might take a bit for a reply though. Kinda funny we were talking a bit about the N30 in a previous e-mail (about all the lights that could be bought for the price of an arc6 -nice as it is).There stuff about all sorts of lights and optics, and multi-die leds and drivers in there. I have problems, but at least it's nice to have friends with the same problems.


----------



## PayBack (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*



Swiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have experience with a diffuser on an AmondoTech N30? If so, do you have pictures of how the beam changes from narrow to flooding at short to medium distances?
> 
> ...




Someone here had the bright idea (no pun intended) of using Glad Press'n'Seal as a diffuser. I tried it on my Power on Board HID and although it's not exactly an even flood, it's heaps better than the normal spot for area lighting. Pointing at the night sky during a misty rain you can sure see the difference between the wide cone and the pencil beam you get with it on or off.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*



PayBack said:


> Someone here had the bright idea (no pun intended) of using Glad Press'n'Seal as a diffuser. I tried it on my Power on Board HID and although it's not exactly an even flood, it's heaps better than the normal spot for area lighting. Pointing at the night sky during a misty rain you can sure see the difference between the wide cone and the pencil beam you get with it on or off.



Glad Press'n'Seal? Now that's an interesting approach :laughing: does that stuff not get burned off...?


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 9, 2008)

Swiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have experience with a Diffusor on an AmondoTech N30? If so, do you have pictures of how the beam changes from narrow to flooding at short to medium distances?
> 
> ...



I made a diffuser using a cracked ice flourescent light panel.
I don't have a picture of it but could take one if I can find it.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2008)

Swiss said:


> Also curious how easy or difficult diffusors are to mount and where they can be purchased.





I don't believe anything is commercially available at this time. It would be something custom like mtbkndad did. 

Matt at Battery Junction is working on a diffuser for the L35 but I haven't heard whether it will be compatible with the N30. My guess is that it wouldn't be without an adapter of some type.


----------



## MattK (Jul 9, 2008)

The lenses and lense holder being developed for the L35 will fit the N30 as well.

This post should give you an idea of what a diffused N30 would look like: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2524479&postcount=61


----------



## RyanA (Jul 9, 2008)

I talked to my buddy, he says he uses a cut-up cutting board (I'm guessing those really thin, roll up ones on tv) as a diffuser.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 10, 2008)

MattK said:


> The lenses and lense holder being developed for the L35 will fit the N30 as well.



sounds great. i actually just ordered the N30 from you guys. is this diffuser already available? will it help to light up a larger area at short range? is there an advantage of using this vs. something custom such as Glad Press'n'Seal, a cracked ice flourescent light panel as recommended by mtbkndad or a cut-up cutting board as recommended by ryan's buddz :twothumbs? (btw, thanks to all for these creative tips - you guys are cool! :thumbsup: )

thanks a lot.


----------



## PayBack (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

Mine didn't, and it's microwave safe so should be able to stand up to a reasonable amount of heat.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*



PayBack said:


> Mine didn't, and it's microwave safe so should be able to stand up to a reasonable amount of heat.



Cool, thank you. So all I do is cut it out, stick it on and it will do the trick of lighting up a wider area at short range?


----------



## PayBack (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Diffuser on AmondoTech N30 HID?*

Yup. Though I cut mine larger and had it stick to the rim rather than the lens so there was a quarter inch gap (thought it did often touch the lens in the breeze.. I wouldn't stick it too the lens itself until someone else tried it first lol.

IIRC the originator of the idea used two embroidery rings (one inside the other) to keep the press'n'seal tight, then that fitted over his light snugly meaning the didn't have to throw the it away afterwards. However I don't need a diffuser that often and also suffer from CBF syndrome. 

DISCLAIMER: However I take no responsibility if your light gets hotter than soup in a microwave!


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2008)

Not available yet, a lense holder/lenses are still a few months off.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any confusion that may be noticed here is a result of the OP posting 2 identical threads, 6 hours apart, members then posting replies in both of them, and no-one apparently thinking it might be a good idea to inform a moderator. 

The threads have now been merged.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 11, 2008)

I would wait for the upcoming filter  .


----------



## Swiss (Jul 13, 2008)

DM51 said:


> no-one apparently thinking it might be a good idea to inform a moderator.
> The threads have now been merged.



messed up when posting and didn't know how to change. thanks for merging!


----------



## vegasrndll (Jul 28, 2008)

try dryer sheets,those disposable sheets you put in the clothes dryer to soften your clothes.I work in the film industry and we use those on our 1 KW movie lights for diffusers (gives a nice smell too)


----------



## Swiss (Jul 28, 2008)

now there's an original idea  i'll definitely give it a shot. thank you.


----------

